# NCD Advice



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi folks,

Setting up a company with 3 ex-colleagues, van sorted, the other guys were sorting insurance for it, and all was going smooth until today.

~£400 for myself and one other to drive (afaik 3PFT) until they challenged the other guy's NCD. They are saying that because his last 15 years of driving for his company has been in a fleet car/van, there is no available NCD for him. New quote £1200 :doublesho

Does that sound right? Is there something missing from what I have been told? Anyone able to make this right?

TIA


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

It *used* to be the case that if you had a company car, your old insurance could write a letter to the new "personal" company to say something like xxx has been drving claim free for 15 years, they would then use that as NCD...

Not sure if this is still used in these money grabbing times....

:thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

The line I was thinking was a request to previous employer for driving records held, as in that's why we keep records...

Definitely a money grabber, was a done deal right up until they realised this point


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see why they can't do that either... 

Should be pretty straight forward, eh!!?!?! :wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Shoulda woulda coulda :wall:


:lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If it is a company policy, NCB is normally only accepted if earned in a company name. 

If it is a new start, I would try and negotiate with an insurer to allow one of the partners to assign their NCB, provided it isn't being used on another car and on the understanding that any future NCB will be issued in the company name, so essentially the partner is giving up his NCB entitlement to the company. 

Edstrung, have you provided your own NCB as well?

I would use the other partners experience as leverage, but only one proof of NCB will be required if only van was being insured. 

Can't speak for the company who quoted you, but I've never heard of anyone asking for 2 lots of NCB to insure one company van!

If however they are only taking this other chaps NCB into account, then I can understand why they will require proof of earned NCB. Not many insurers accept fleet experience on an NCB rated policy as it is, but in addition to this you have the issue that the NCB needs to be assigned over the new company.

It's hard to explain as there are quite a few variables here and limited information, but if he cant provide proof of earned NCB, then the insurers won't allow the discount, as the van policy is an NCB rated policy.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

I haven't provided mine, and I'd be giving up the car if I was going to put mine into our policy. Will be difficult if that happens, although not an impossibility. Although I haven't been arranging the cover for the van, I just haven't been asked to give mine up.

I'll speak to them again on the moro, but for now it's just the one van for us and the other 2 partners will be using personal cars with business cover. Something will have to be sorted 

Thanks for the help both


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Well It's all sorted as of today, still cost a bit more than the original, but not bad considering one of us could have been looking at losing NCD on our personal cars, which would have been ridiculous imo 

As per previous posts theorising about the way we would like Insurance, I wish individuals would be costed as a person rather than a new policy. If I'm 50 years old with not one claim against me ever and say 2000000 miles experience in all sorts of vehicles, and decide to buy a garage queen for the odd trip or two on top of a daily driver, I'll have to start a new set of NCD? Ah well, you live you learn :thumb:


----------

